# Trying to get into private forum



## mab1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

I've reached the 30 post limit but I still can't access the private forums. Please could you activate my access?

Many thanks

M


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe try logging off and then back on again?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

You should be able to by now, sometimes it takes the forums some time to update your permissions.


----------



## mab1 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's all working now thanks


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a way to use a bank(ATM/VISA) card to pay for a subscription? I do not have a Pay Pal account and want to join.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone?...


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

You should be able to pay with a credit card via Paypal and not join Paypal.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Leahdorus. I actually started posing. Up to 18 right now. I really didn't think I would have anything of value to offer here, with all the longtime TAMers giving sooo much great advice, but I've gotten some positive feedback on two of my posts and was "enlightened" by someone on another post that I should have at least worded better.


----------

